

RSS Is Dead, But Reader For Mac Makes It A Beautiful Corpse - tav
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/14/reeder-for-mac/

======
petercooper
The "RSS is dead" thing is getting a bit worn. Twitter and Facebook can fill
in a few gaps (I use Twitter to follow TC as they post too much stuff to keep
up with one-by-one) but are useless for following sources where you want to
guarantee you see _every_ story (e.g. personal blogs, slower moving
authoritative news sources, work stuff).

Some people have been finding a combination of Twitter and social link sites
(like HN or Reddit) are "enough" for their needs and have dropped their use of
RSS, but for people with a serious need for managing a wide array of news
sources, RSS is far from cold in the ground.

~~~
dasil003
Dear god did I seriously just spend 45 minutes typing the same thing?

------
dasil003
On an aside, this whole RSS is dead meme is extremely annoying. A universally-
adopted dead-simple file format that is the plumbing for all manner of random
data around the web can not be "killed" by social stream platforms.

This is just a horrible example of echo-chamber thinking run amok. Just
because RSS Readers are no longer a hot space to be in does not suddenly mean
that the closed platform dujour is somehow superceding RSS. Does anyone have
any idea of how many of Twitter's "100 million" actually log on regularly? Or
what the engagement value of a Twitter follower is vs an RSS subscriber?

Humans are social, so a social service is always going to get more users than
a serious tool (well, as long as it's "cool"). But does anyone think the need
for finding and filtering quality information is going away any time soon? RSS
sure offers a lot more hope than Twitter.

------
cb33
It's actually spelled Reeder

------
pavs
TechCrunch is dead, but it still pops up on HackerNews.

~~~
olalonde
I find it quite sad that those link bait / sensationalist articles get up
voted on HN.

------
mickdarling
I actually saw this article in my RSS reader Feedly <http://www.feedly.com/>,
which does a lot of the same stuff in, I think a prettier fashion, with a
browser extension for Chrome or Firefox.

------
tomjen3
Why didn't anybody tell me that RSS is dead? I have been using it all this
time.

------
lhnn
_Everything_ is dead!

[http://technologizer.com/2010/08/18/the-tragic-death-of-
prac...](http://technologizer.com/2010/08/18/the-tragic-death-of-practically-
everything/)

------
olalonde
HN killed RSS.

